# 
:      ,     ,       .    .

----------


## Uksus

?

----------


## laithemmer

,     .     쳺,       ,    .

----------


## Odo

> ,     .     쳺,       ,    .

    ,    ,        .     ,      ?

----------


## Gonosuke

-

----------


## rust

> ,    ,        .     ,      ?

       .     ...

----------


## Uksus

> ,    ,        .     ,      ?

       !
     19  ,   .   ,      ,   ,     .    ,      . ,     ,   -,  .     ,    ,      (         )  ,     .      ,    .        ,     ...
      , ,     ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

> .     ...

    ,       -     . ճ      ?!       "".

----------


## Odo

> !      19  ,   .   ,      ,   ,     .    ,      . ,     ,   -,  .     ,    ,      (         )  ,     .      ,    .        ,     ...       , ,     ,  .

  ,       ,  ,           , , ,        ?      .     ,     ,     ?      ,     .

----------

?   ,      ,   ,     ,       .   ,        ,  .

----------


## Odo

> ?   ,      ,   ,     ,       .   ,        ,  .

     ,   ,         ,    ,    ,  ,      .

----------

> ?

  .  !  ?
  - ,   , .      ,  , ,   ,     ,-  ,     ,    -!
     , ,   , ,     .,-.

----------


## Odo

> .  !  ?   - ,   , .      ,  , ,   ,     ,-  ,     ,    -!      , ,   , ,     .,-.

       ,  ()  ,       ,      .    ,  ,   ,  ,   , ,         ,    ,      ,     璿.

----------

? -  .

----------


## Uksus

? .    ,         ,   ? ,      ,     ...
http://www.poltavaforum.com/stosunky...-chelovek.html

----------


## **SEM**

> ? .    ,         ,   ? ,      ,     ...
> http://www.poltavaforum.com/stosunky...-chelovek.html

  
     -)))))))       -    ???!!!!  
        ...      ..

----------


## Uksus

³         .
г    ...
   - . 
 ,     ,   - .       ...  ,     .

----------


## laithemmer

.    ,      -     . 
 :   ,   ,        .       ?   ?
 ,    ,   ...

----------

,       .     .[COLOR="Red"] ,  ,  ,   ,   .

----------


## nickeler

> ,       .     .[COLOR="Red"] ,  ,  ,   ,   .

     ?        ,  ,   .     . ,  , -  .      ..    ?    ,      ?       ,   .        .        쳺   .    ,   ,    ,   ,          ""   .   ,     ",    "...

----------

,   :    ,      .
  쳺,      ,           .     ,    .

----------


## nickeler

,      .     ,   .       (   ,  !)             (   )...        ,       ...  .

----------


## Uksus

> 쳺,      ,           .     ,    .

   :     ?
     ?
 ,     ,  ,       ...    .   :   ? ,   ,         ,  ,  ,   ,    ?         ... ,     ?
    ?
       .        ,    .

----------


## laithemmer

?!    ?! ͳ ! 
      ,         ?! պ -  !     ,     ,    - ?! 
   ,       .   ,    ,    .   ,          .

----------


## Goldy

> :      ,     ,       .    .

    ...  ...   ...    ...

----------


## rust

!

----------


## Goldy

> !

  -......     ,   ...   ...

----------


## laithemmer

> -......     ,   ...   ...

  , )))

----------


## Goldy

> , )))

  ,    ...=))) -   ...  ,     ...

----------

? -.           ?

----------


## RESIDENT

?   "",           ?

----------


## Goldy

> ? -.           ?

  !     ...   ,         ...        ...   

> ?   "",           ?

      ...  ...     ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

  ... )))))))

----------


## RESIDENT

:)

----------


## Def

> :)

   ,? )))))))))))))

----------


## korpusny park



----------

*RESIDENT*,     ,    ,  ,   -  ?

----------

